# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Sắt vụn cao tốc :)

## hoctap256

Hôm rồi em đi bãi rác em vớ được của nợ này 
tên chủ bán 9000/kg cơ mà em không mặn mà với nó lắm vì chả biết nó là cái gì 
về show lên anh em mới bảo nó là đầu cao tốc  chuôi BT30 
không biết giờ hàng mất chưa nữa cứ show lên biết đâu có anh em trên 4rum lại lụm được. 
Mai kia em lại quay lại ..."chỗ ý " bác nào biết đấu dây để test xem sống chết thế nào dạy em phát  :Big Grin:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## itanium7000

9000/1kg rẻ hơn một nửa đi mua sắt.

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ này cao tốc cơ , chạy dây đai hay sao ấy . Đuôi BT 30 , để gá vào thôi , tìm con động cơ 18000rpm vài trăm W nữa thì có cái spindle hơi ngon đó , 
con này ăn sắt vô tư à nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác nào mua bán lại em mua lại giá gấp 3 lần . Con quỷ này tầm 3kg ? 3 lần chưa tới 100K hay sao ? chắc phải nhân thêm 3 lần nữa hoạ may anh em mới động lòng.

----------

hoctap256

----------


## CKD

Cái này chỉ là spindle cartridge thôi.. còn thiếu nhiều thứ.
Nhưng nó có một mớ mấy cái đầu nối điện làm gì nhỉ?

----------

hoctap256

----------


## tcm

Cái này hình như là spin của thằng nakanishi thì phải. Bản thân nó là spin luôn. Nếu em không nhầm thì thằng này nó là động cơ dc không chổi than gắn với chuôi côn để gá lên trục chính luôn. Khi gia công thì trục chính máy đứng im còn nó tự quay.

----------

hoctap256

----------


## ppgas

Bác chủ xem lại có ghi nhầm giá không? 9k hay 90k/1kg? Vì nếu 90k thì vẫn còn rẻ chán  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Vậy mà e nhìn sao ra 900k/1kg chứ !!

----------


## itanium7000

Con này không cần sống, chỉ cần chết cũng ngon rồi.

----------


## ppgas

> Vậy mà e nhìn sao ra 900k/1kg chứ !!


Hahaha... 
Em mới mua cán BT30, collet và dao cán 10mm, cũng sấp sỉ giá này. Mua mắc qua nên không dám khoe  :Smile:

----------


## hoctap256

ô các bác nói em mới vỡ có lẽ ko phải là đầu cao tốc mà nó là spindle luôn rồi 
dư vậy là cần 1 em biến tần cho nó nữa 
Đầu BT30  max speed đã khoảng 8k prm rồi 
mà còn gắn cục này vào chứng tỏ  max speed nó sẽ lên cao hơn 40k prm ấy nhỉ  :Big Grin: 

vì họ còn 1 cục 34k prm nữa to gấp 3 con này mà hình thức nhìn chuối  lắm hihi. 

phải quay lại mới được hè hè

----------


## anhxco

> Hahaha... 
> Em mới mua cán BT30, collet và dao cán 10mm, cũng sấp sỉ giá này. Mua mắc qua nên không dám khoe


1 cái thôi à bác, thế thay dao đâu có ý nghĩa gì nhỉ?

----------


## ppgas

> 1 cái thôi à bác, thế thay dao đâu có ý nghĩa gì nhỉ?


Đúng rồi bác nên sẽ gom thêm vài em nữa.

----------

